# The difference between needing to pee and fussing to get out of the crate.



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

This is my first time raising my very own puppy, where the potty training duties fall on me. Tonight is Hunter's first night home (I pick him up in about 8 hours).

How do you tell the difference between crying to get attention/out of the crate and crying because the pup needs to get outside to pee in the middle of the night?

I am afraid of rewarding the bad behaviour by mistaking it for the good behaviour.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

It's a delicate balance. Try to make potty times on a schedule. You will probably need to get up in the middle of the night for the first week or so, so pick a time to wake up (your puppy will probably pick it for you). When you go to take him out for potty, wait until he's been quiet for about three seconds before you open the door. That way, he learns that his momentary silence magically makes the crate open.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I would take him out on a schedule, fussing or not, but NO fun/games/petting during middle of the night potties. Don't even talk to him. Just outside on a leash, wait a minute or two, praise if he potties, then back in the crate.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 18, 2011)

cassadee7 said:


> I would take him out on a schedule, fussing or not, but NO fun/games/petting during middle of the night potties. Don't even talk to him. Just outside on a leash, wait a minute or two, praise if he potties, then back in the crate.


ive been doing this and its working so far


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> I would take him out on a schedule, fussing or not, but NO fun/games/petting during middle of the night potties. Don't even talk to him. Just outside on a leash, wait a minute or two, praise if he potties, then back in the crate.


This is what we've been doing and it's been great! He's pottied every single time I've taken him out. 

He'll fuss right when he gets put in, or if he hears the others out or if I come in or out of the room etc - but when he gets up middle of the night and cries, I always take him out to potty.

I've been lucky, he's a REALLY easy puppy so far!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think while you're potty training it's better safe than sorry. Most puppies will fuss a bit when you first put them in at night, but if you've taken him out right before bed you know he doesn't need to go out again. If he wakes up during the night, take him out immediately, he'll probably need to go.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys, I'm going to take it!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I did the exact same thing with both Stark and Zefra. 

Zefra is more of a talker (as you are VERY aware) but I still make her sit quietly before I open the crate and I also do not allow her to rush the crate door to get out. She must sit there and if she rushes the crate door, it gets closed (example is on that video I posted to FB at meal time).


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I did a sort of mixture between taking him out on a schedule and responding to his fussing. However, if he got out of his crate for fussing, he was taken outside to pee for a minute or two. If nothing happened, he went back in his crate.


----------



## vc320 (Jul 19, 2011)

I just picked up Zeus on Monday, so we have only had 4 nights so far. I have already been able to differentiate his noises. If he is truly whining/whimpering then that just means he doesn't want to be in there and each night that has been lasting for less and less time. If he is howling/screaming, then I realize that he saying "hey mom, let me out.... I GOTTA go!!" I do try to wait until he is quiet for a couple seconds before I actually open the door to the crate though, because I don't want him to think that being obnoxious gets him out of there.

Edited to add: Zeus turned 8 weeks on Wednesday


----------

